# Административно-Технический > Политика модерирования >  Дополнения в правила форума

## Nik Primopye

Думаю, что правила форума только выиграют, если будут дополнены двумя положениями, а именно - пункт : 
6. Категорически запрещены сообщения, содержащие:
- пропаганду фашизма, расизма, разжигающие национальную и религиозную рознь.
- политическую агитацию и пропаганду.
- обсуждение умственных, образовательных, личных качеств участников форума.
- порнографические материалы.

будет дополнен:

-  Клевета, то есть распространение заведомо ложных сведений, порочащих честь и достоинство другого лица или подрывающих его репутацию;
- Оскорбление, то есть унижение чести и достоинства другого лица, выраженное в неприличной форме.

Причем в том виде, как они и приведены в УК - в полной юридической форме. Без уточнения - участник или неучастник форума, жив ли он вообще. Мертвых, неучастников форума - тоже оскорбляют.

С уважением,

Ник

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Ники однозначно жжОт  :Biggrin: . Особенно про порнографию актуально  :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

Николай, спасибо за предложение, но ты лично возьмёшься определять заведомость и ложность сведений, а так же степень опорочивания чести и глубину подрыва репутаци? Мерило оскорбления тоже посоветуй, а так же обрисуй ту грань, когда выражения становятся неприличными...(впрочем, ты пункт 5 правил читал, по моему он жёстче, чем твоё второе дополнение).
В моём представлении все эти критерии весьма субъективны и если кто-то почувствовал себя опороченным и оскорблённым, то имеет полное право требовать сатисфакции согласно действующего законодательства..
С другой стороны, если кому то удастся доказать какие либо перечисленные тобой проступки, то уверен, администрация отреагирует.

----------


## An-Z

> Ники однозначно жжОт . Особенно про порнографию актуально


Эх.. ну просил же не оффтопить.. и зачем так вызывающе демонстрировать незнание правил форума? 
Предлагаю их денёк почитать...

----------


## Nik Primopye



----------


## An-Z

Nik Primopye
Ни на один из заданных вопросов Вы не ответили, следовательно проблема сия вас не сильно волнует. Всё последующее словоизлияние типичный для Вас флуд, о чём и делаю Вам предупреждение. Не засоряйте темы обилием пустых фраз.

----------


## An-Z

> Молчание ягнят-модераторов(..правила..Свой взгляд..право выражать..) позволит этому лежать на общем обозрении.


За нарушение пункта 2 Правил бан на неделю.. читайте пункт 4.

----------


## Nazar



----------


## Nik Primopye

Тема "Дополнения в Правила", на мой взгляд, исключительно важна.
Понял я это при работе в http://forums.airforce.ru/do-1945/1900-real-nyi-chkalov-post29764/ 

Как автор, я являюсь для этой темы отцом. А тема, соответственно - мой ребенок.
Защищать своего ребенка - важное дело. 
Но защищать свои личные честь и достоинство - для человечка, даже виртуального - есть задача абсолютная.

Реакция модераторов на мои выступления просто изумила меня.
Меня  обвинили в несуществующих преступлениях, проще говоря - оклеветали.
http://www.smix.biz/comm.php?state=9114
Мало того, 2(два) модератора в своих выступлениях допустили неоднократные оскорбления в мой адрес.
http://www.smix.biz/comm.php?state=9115

Дорогие модераторы An-Z и Nazar!
Я не одобряю начатую Вами дискуссию, считаю ее крайне опасной для форума, и не хочу ее поддерживать.

Если Вы сможете заново оценить Ваши заявления, а оценив - принесете мне извинения - для себя я буду считать вопрос закрытым.

И смогу продолжить развитие темы "Дополнения в Правила".

С уважением,

Ник

----------


## Nazar

2 Nik Primopye
Нарушение пунктов 2 , 3 , 6 ( №3) , итог 21 день ( по неделе за нарушение ) , на повышение своего самолюбия.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Поверьте , сайт существует уже достаточное количество лет , причем гораздо большее чем на нем присутствуете вы и до вашего вмешательства подобные темы и вопросы решались спокойно на уровне пользователей . 
> Так что впредь рекомендую вам , подавайте в суд на конкретного человека , который пр вашему мнению оклеветал , опорочил и так далее . Мне будет очень интересно посмотреть на ваши потуги ...


"... впредь рекомендую вам , подавайте в суд на конкретного человека , который пр вашему мнению оклеветал , опорочил и так далее . Мне будет очень интересно посмотреть на ваши потуги..."

Дорогой модератор Nazar - остерегусь использовать Вашу рекомендацию.

Коли Вы такие рекомендации даете - значит знаете, что законодательство РФ позволяет обращаться в суд самому гражданину или его законному представителю.
Поскольку я ни тем, ни другим не являюсь - мое обращение в суд будет противозаконным.
Вы рекомендуете мне совершить противозаконное деяние? 

Допустим,не все так страшно, просто Вы законов не знаете.
А если Вы законов РФ не знаете, а рекомендации даете - как тогда Вас называть?

Есть народное выражение: - "Умный - учит, дурак - поучает".
Какая часть к Вам относится - Вы уж сами решайте.

С уважением,

 Ник

----------


## Nazar

> Дорогой модератор Nazar - остерегусь использовать Вашу рекомендацию.


Ваше право



> Коли Вы такие рекомендации даете - значит знаете, что законодательство РФ позволяет обращаться в суд самому гражданину или его законному представителю.
> Поскольку я ни тем, ни другим не являюсь - мое обращение в суд будет противозаконным.
> Вы рекомендуете мне совершить противозаконное деяние? 
> 
> Допустим,не все так страшно, просто Вы законов не знаете.
> А если Вы законов РФ не знаете, а рекомендации даете - как тогда Вас называть?


Не ведите себя как ребенок и не выдавайте себя за большого знатока Гражданского Права . Откуда мне знать кем Вы являетесь опороченому ( по Вашему мнению человеку ) , совсем не обязательно быть законным представителем . :Wink: 



> Есть народное выражение: - "Умный - учит, дурак - поучает".
> Какая часть к Вам относится - Вы уж сами решайте.


Я  ни в коем случае не собирался Вас поучать и тем более учить , это не мое дело , я дал Вам рекомендацию , не загрязнять форум бессмыслеными сообщениями и просьбами о защите Ваших чести и достоинства.
Еще раз прошу Вас , давайте дальше не развивать эту тему , ни к какому положительному для Вас результату она не приведет .

----------

